# business cards



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I want to make some business cards for my grandson's grass cutting business. I need a program that will print cards on avery ink jet cards. I have looked around but can not find. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Word should have a template that goes by the number on the card stock package.

If they don't have the exact template by number, you should be able to find it by size.

And really - vistaprint.com is printing them almost cheaper than you can print them yourself and they professionally done.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

cfuhrer said:


> vistaprint.com is printing them almost cheaper than you can print them yourself and they professionally done.


I agree.
Unless you just want the experience in making them, you're better off using Vistaprint.
They are cheap, fast and easy.


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Yep, vistaprint is the way to go. Less expensive than doing it yourself, quick and easy, professional cards.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I agree.
> Unless you just want the experience in making them, you're better off using Vistaprint.
> They are cheap, fast and easy.


That is who my wife used.

big rockpile


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Avery has a free web based program to use their products to do whatever you want:
http://www.avery.com/avery/en_us/Te...line.htm?int_id=topnav-templates-DPOstartpage

As others have said, if you need more than 20 or 30, go with Vistaprint.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies. I just need a few cards that he can pass around the neighborhood. I tried word but can not figure out how to get a template. I will try *DADEMOSS's * suggestion. Thanks again.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

*Thanks* *DADEMOSS. That worked great.*


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

My husband and I just got ours from Vista Print for two different businesses. Easy to do, very customizable, and a good price. Good luck.


----------

